# Picture of Multi purpose Bottle Tree



## Bob (Oct 31, 2008)

thought you might find this interesting.. was looking for good way to drain large carboys... built this for wine bottles but decided to add a couple holes for gallon jugs and carboy.


----------



## Wine Maker (Oct 31, 2008)

Bob, Thanks for sharing the idea and photo. I have a bottle tree for the 750 ml bottles but always encountered problems when trying to drain the 5 gal carboys. Nice idea. What is the diameter of the hole for the 5 gal carboy?


----------



## Wine4Me (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks nice.. I think it is impressive looking!


----------



## Bob (Nov 1, 2008)

*Hole size for rack*

Hole size for 5 gallon carboy is 2 1/2", Gallon jugs 1 3/4", and for wine bottles 1 5/16. On the top side I use a rasp to bevel just a little of the top edge of the hole(no need to bevel the whole depth) at 45 degrees.. bottles seem to seat better. Also painted with high gloss oil base paint allowing me to sterilize it, better than bare wood.


----------



## Bob (Nov 1, 2008)

Also plan on putting front and back panel on for stability .. another reason is I will be putting a tray under it to catch the drippings. Also, if I understand it correctly the sterilizer produces a gas that is trapped in the bottle... so my thinking is I am making a gas chamber.. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Sacalait (Nov 1, 2008)

That's the whole idea it's the gas that kills the bad stuff. I'm no chemist but I believe it's hydrogen sulfide.


----------



## Wine Maker (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't believe it is hydrogen sulfide. H2S is the rotten egg or sulfur smell. If you are sterlizing or sanitizing with potassium metabisulfite then it is the sulfite you are smelling.


----------



## aaron4osu (Dec 24, 2008)

Bob said:


> thought you might find this interesting.. was looking for good way to drain large carboys... built this for wine bottles but decided to add a couple holes for gallon jugs and carboy.



lol.. i'm glad you posted that picture of your bottle drying stand. I was thinking how I could build one similar to the plastic bottle tree's you see out there. I'm laughing that didn't even think of anything that simple.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice stand Bob. Holds a nice variety upright. The trees hold them at an angle and some bottles don't drain fully. That looks like a Better Bottle, how is it with glass carboys?

I drain my carboys in a spare fermenter.

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 25, 2008)

That is pretty ingenuitive, I love it. I'll be needing one myself before long! Working on a web site that should be up sometime after the new year. I want to showcase things like this. My airlock(s) so far is a tube coming out of a gallon bottle into a gallon jug with water in it, well actually several, but you get my meaning. Use what you got! I really like your design, will be looking forward to building something similar based on your it. Thanks for sharing your idea with us.
Troy


----------



## cpfan (Dec 25, 2008)

Sacalait said:


> That's the whole idea it's the gas that kills the bad stuff. I'm no chemist but I believe it's hydrogen sulfide.


It's sulfur dioxide. SO2.

Steve


----------



## Hershey (May 9, 2009)

*Wine Rack*

Looks good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boozehag (May 10, 2009)

Oh that looks really cool. Now I know what to ask my Dad for, for my next birthday! He loves making thnigs out of wood and its something I could use Thanks for sharing.


----------

